# This cat can't walk straight and his mom thinks he's purrfect



## Prairie dog (Mar 18, 2021)

This cat can't walk straight and his mom thinks he's purrfect


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/ani...ks-he-s-purrfect/vi-BB1eJqJw?ocid=hplocalnews


----------

